# Background style for Murray Darling



## Stopthatsnake (Jun 30, 2011)

Tonight im hopefully going to start shaping my background for my murray darling and im wondering if i would be better off making it look like a tree or a rock wall...

Opinions? Photos of your MD's enclosure?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 30, 2011)

both


----------



## mike_k (Jun 30, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> both


Would you have an example of this? Id be curious to see it done


----------



## Khagan (Jul 1, 2011)

A rock wall with vines, maybe the roots and trunk of a tree in one corner, kinda like a ruins theme. Then you sorta cover both in 1 go.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 1, 2011)

I have thought about what kind of background a MD would benefit from. I reckon you should try and model it on the types of areas that these would be found to occur in their natural habitat. I reckon a rocky outcrop style with some old hollow logs with some stingy pieces of bark and eucalyptus leaves littered on the floor would look good. Perhaps try and make a few crevices in the rocks that the snake could partially snuggle into. You should do a rough sketch of what you want to achieve first.


----------



## Stopthatsnake (Jul 1, 2011)

hmmm Interesting ideas.... ill have to see what i can come up with!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 1, 2011)

mike_k said:


> Would you have an example of this? Id be curious to see it done


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 1, 2011)

wow, thats gorgeous. how much is something like that?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 1, 2011)

this one is huge at 2m x 2m. I cant talk prices here as i have to renew my sponsorship and i'll get in trouble


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh I saw that the other day! sorry!


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 1, 2011)

mike_k said:


> Would you have an example of this? Id be curious to see it done


 i hate how people ask stein for example make me so jealous that tank is amazing :O


----------



## 1woma (Jul 2, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> i hate how people ask stein for example make me so jealous that tank is amazing :O



he puts all our work to shame ...... but i love looking at them for inspiration.


----------



## Stopthatsnake (Jul 2, 2011)

yeah after seeing that... I'm a bit unsure if i want to continue... release my snake into the wild and hide away from everyone for a month...


god thats amazing! something to compete with


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 2, 2011)

It's achievable, you just need the confidence to do it, jump in and try a small hide first to get a feel for it, then its great fun from there


----------



## Stopthatsnake (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah i have already started with my background... im just not sure how i want to shape it.. maybe ill go jungle with rocks sticking out... Genius!


----------



## Treg92 (Jul 3, 2011)

> It's achievable, you just need the confidence to do it, jump in and try a small hide first to get a feel for it, then its great fun from there  ​



that is so true, Never Limit yourself. keep trying even if your first one doesn't turn out exactly as you imagined. just go in all guns blazing, try different techniques, and if you don't like it, grout or paint over it. i mean, you are trying to replicate rock, and what does a rock look like?, there are so many different styles and variety, it basically doesn't matter what you do


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 3, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> i hate how people ask stein for example make me so jealous that tank is amazing :O






1woma said:


> he puts all our work to shame ...... but i love looking at them for inspiration.






Stopthatsnake said:


> yeah after seeing that... I'm a bit unsure if i want to continue... release my snake into the wild and hide away from everyone for a month...
> 
> 
> god thats amazing! something to compete with



awh thanks for the kind words guys. I"ve put a lot of effort and time into my work especially this past year. Always trying to better myself and provide new and exciting products for you guys. You should see some of the new stuff being unveiled at the GC Expo. I take joy in hearing people like them....


----------



## 1woma (Jul 5, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> awh thanks for the kind words guys. I"ve put a lot of effort and time into my work especially this past year. Always trying to better myself and provide new and exciting products for you guys. You should see some of the new stuff being unveiled at the GC Expo. I take joy in hearing people like them....



Your work is always inspirational im a regular stalker lol put me on the TBA list for those vines... they look great- please take lots of pics at the expo, for all of us that cant make it


----------

